# Vote for cowgirl



## mossymo (Sep 20, 2011)

For Best Food Blogger of 2011! - http://blog.friendseat.com/best-foo...35_18873350_10150305069442935#f14acf7fba17066

If happen to be unfamiliar, her blog is Cowgirls Country Life - http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/

Voting will run from September 7, 2011 to September 23, 2011 at 5pm EST. I was unfamiliar with this till Saturday the 17th, at that time I nominated her and crusty ol salt seconded the nomination. So we only have a few days, but if we work together I know we can bring her to the top! Friends, Facebook, Twitter, etc., let your imagination go wild on this one and show cowgirl how proud we are of her and her scrumptious food porn!


----------



## eman (Sep 20, 2011)

Not showing up on the list to vote for?


----------



## mossymo (Sep 20, 2011)

I am seeing that, they did have it on a list I looked at 30 minutes ago - http://blog.friendseat.com/best-foo...935_18873350_10150305069442935#f4a02e8787f328  but not on the voting list yet. Maybe a technical issue... I guess we will have to keep checking back...


----------



## tyotrain (Sep 20, 2011)

I didn't seen her on the list


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 20, 2011)

I see it, and voted. Cowgirl is one of the best food bloggers out there. I'd love to be her neighbor.


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 20, 2011)

I voted...l really like her cooking and blog!!

Read her blog..it is very interseting..

  Craig


----------



## michael ark (Sep 20, 2011)

Just  voted the first link she is still not on it but this one worked.Shes at 1% with 14 votes.
 


MossyMO said:


> I am seeing that, they did have it on a list I looked at 30 minutes ago - http://blog.friendseat.com/best-foo...935_18873350_10150305069442935#f4a02e8787f328  but not on the voting list yet. Maybe a technical issue... I guess we will have to keep checking back...


----------



## venture (Sep 20, 2011)

I just found it.  She is now at 1% and 16 votes.

Come on folks, lets get her to the top where she belongs!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 20, 2011)

I done it
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, you go girl


----------



## ecto1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Just voted love her blog.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 20, 2011)

She's at 2% with 25 votes.....


----------



## coyote1 (Sep 20, 2011)

voted


----------



## mossymo (Sep 20, 2011)

Here is a link if others are looking that should work - http://api.viglink.com/api/click?for...13165585435311 I hope it works anyways!


----------



## cosmoker (Sep 20, 2011)

above link works...2% with 35 votes...go go go


----------



## miamirick (Sep 20, 2011)

ok now she has 36 pick it up boys she has a long way to go!


----------



## boykjo (Sep 20, 2011)

cant see it...................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





......how can it be fair if I cant see her name to vote......


----------



## michael ark (Sep 20, 2011)

I had to go back and forth 3 times.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 20, 2011)

She is going to need a lot of votes. Someone has 211 and is way out in front


----------



## mossymo (Sep 20, 2011)

Her votes are climbing... network with your friends, recruit some voters!


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for your support everyone.

Marty... (((HUGS)))


----------



## raymo76 (Sep 21, 2011)

I believe I voted


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 21, 2011)

Now she got a vote from south Africa


----------



## boykjo (Sep 21, 2011)

finally voted...... weird.... name was on the list today......

she has 4% 60 votes

come on people....Vote


----------



## shooter1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Vote is in, but we need a lot more.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Sep 21, 2011)

Just Voted now at 4% 69 votes


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 21, 2011)

I just voted and she has along way to go but step up all you smoking meat folks. If you haven't seen heard blog then you better find it. I have been here awhile and refer to her blog/recipes along. The girl has coke on a tire rim and makes some Gourmet foods to boot.


----------



## fire in the hole (Sep 21, 2011)

I have also voted.


----------



## garyinmd (Sep 21, 2011)

Just voted


----------



## alelover (Sep 21, 2011)

I voted twice.


----------



## fire in the hole (Sep 21, 2011)

If you voted twice.......good for you. I tried..... and there's a tattle tail in there that came back......."you already voted", so I assume they just let me vote once.


----------



## werdwolf (Sep 21, 2011)

Just voted and she's up to 5%


----------



## alelover (Sep 21, 2011)

fire in the hole said:


> If you voted twice.......good for you. I tried..... and there's a tattle tail in there that came back......."you already voted", so I assume they just let me vote once.




Not if you do it in 2 different places on different PCs. One at home and 1 at work.


----------



## solaryellow (Sep 21, 2011)

Done.


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 21, 2011)

I voted and let my friends know where to vote. We're going to put Jeanie in 1st!  Keep voting guys and gals.


----------



## coma44 (Sep 21, 2011)

Voted and hope every one here does also!


----------



## fire in the hole (Sep 21, 2011)

Alelover..........way to go. That's one of the bennies of be'n in the work force. Me??? I'm retired and only have one puter to take my time. *:-)*


----------



## cosmoker (Sep 21, 2011)

she is in third place right now... I know we can push her to first.

http://blog.friendseat.com/best-foo...27157935_18873350_10150305069442935#f1a2c3256

Cowgirl's Country Life   (9%, 162 Votes)


----------



## flash (Sep 21, 2011)

Do you vote by just clicking on her blog?


----------



## alelover (Sep 21, 2011)

Click the link and check the button for Cowgirl.

http://blog.friendseat.com/best-foo...935_18873350_10150305069442935#f119e6f3768717


----------



## alelover (Sep 21, 2011)

She's in 3rd now. Right on!


----------



## coyote1 (Sep 21, 2011)

just revoted from my phone 164


----------



## mossymo (Sep 21, 2011)

Right now cowgirl has been getting votes for only 26 1/2 hours and all ready has 164 votes , she is in 3rd place and only 6 votes behind 2nd place.; she is doing very well considering the voting has been going on for many of the other bloggers since September 7th. Let's all keep working together on this for her!


----------



## allen (Sep 21, 2011)

She got my vote, she is very informative


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Sep 21, 2011)

She got my vote.  Up to 170 and tied for second place, 78 votes out of first place. Come on guys we can do it. :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## ecto1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Just shared on my facebook page


----------



## michael ark (Sep 21, 2011)

Just voted from my phone she is in 2 place173 votes .1st is 248 votes.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Sep 21, 2011)

Cowgirl, I voted, I only visit two food blogs, yours and the homesick texans, so to be fair I voted twice!


----------



## eman (Sep 21, 2011)

CG is in second place . come on folks we can win this for Jeannie!


----------



## coma44 (Sep 22, 2011)

Come on every one lets help cowgirl win this one!


----------



## alelover (Sep 22, 2011)

I told all my friends. And I voted for a third time. On my phone this time.


----------



## cosmoker (Sep 22, 2011)

we just need 63 more votes to put her in first!


----------



## flash (Sep 22, 2011)

alelover said:


> Click the link and check the button for Cowgirl.
> 
> http://blog.friendseat.com/best-foo...935_18873350_10150305069442935#f119e6f3768717


I must be blind 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I can enter the link you posted, but see NO button or place to check.


----------



## cosmoker (Sep 22, 2011)

hopefully this should work...on the left of the name

http://blog.friendseat.com/best-food-blogger-2011-nominees


----------



## flash (Sep 22, 2011)

CoSmoker said:


> hopefully this should work...on the left of the name
> 
> http://blog.friendseat.com/best-food-blogger-2011-nominees




Much better CoSmoker, except, I cannot find her on the list of nominees


----------



## cosmoker (Sep 22, 2011)

ahhh! brain explosion!!! i'll try and figure it out! anyone with more knowledge help!! lol


----------



## alelover (Sep 22, 2011)

Try this one.

http://blog.friendseat.com/best-foo...935_18873350_10150305069442935#f4a02e8787f328


----------



## cosmoker (Sep 22, 2011)

maybe since ale has voted 3 times he can figure it out...I am stumped lol


----------



## flash (Sep 22, 2011)

No. I don't even get bullets to vote in that one. CoSmokers did allow me to vote, I just do not see Cowgirl listed as a choice. Now in alelover's link I do see her, but see no buttons I can mark to vote. I have tried Firefox and IE browsers. Very weird.


----------



## flash (Sep 22, 2011)

http://blog.friendseat.com/

I find if I can go thru this home site, then down at bottom select text saying BLOGGERS

This calls it up proper, but Cowgirl should show between COWBOYS AND CHUCKWAGONS and CREATIVE CULINARY,

but she does not. Can somebody go to the site and see if THEY still see her listed?


----------



## flash (Sep 22, 2011)

Hate to say it guys, but I even went to another computer and cannot find her on the list. Was she removed??


----------



## michael ark (Sep 22, 2011)

I just went back and she is at 209 votes in2 place.


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 22, 2011)

Just voted :yahoo:


----------



## alelover (Sep 22, 2011)

Keep trying all the links. One of them gots to work sometime.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow!! Thanks for the support!!  You're a kind group of friends!


----------



## flash (Sep 22, 2011)

I am trying Cowgirl. I just don't see you on the list they provide me.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 22, 2011)

Flash said:


> I am trying Cowgirl. I just don't see you on the list they provide me.


Thanks Flash!  I know there are about three or so links out for voting but I'm only listed on one. Can't believe how many votes have been posted... and in such a short time. You all are amazing!!

I appreciate the kindness I've received from all of you here, also via my blog, emails and pms.

Marty and SG... extra (((HUGS))) to you two. I owe ya a beer or whatever your favorite beverage is.


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 22, 2011)

Flash said:


> I am trying Cowgirl. I just don't see you on the list they provide me.


Hey Flash you probably already tried this on e but I just checked and it has Cowgirls name with the bullet to place a vote. Good luck

http://blog.friendseat.com/best-foo...35_18873350_10150305069442935#f3537edea631bba


----------



## desertlites (Sep 22, 2011)

( The girl has coke on a tire rim and makes some Gourmet foods to boot.)  Now I'm begining to understand why no frontal shots of Jeannie and where she comes up with all the awesome recipes!!  you got my vote gal.


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 22, 2011)

Try this....

   http://blog.friendseat.com/best-food-blogger-2011-nominees?fb_comment_id=fbc_10150292727157935_18873350_10150305069442935#f1977d0699a0686

 She's in second but all of the sudden the leader has 350 votes. to CG's 221.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 22, 2011)

I Voted Too

Todd


----------



## flash (Sep 22, 2011)

Smoking gun said:


> Try this....
> 
> http://blog.friendseat.com/best-food-blogger-2011-nominees?fb_comment_id=fbc_10150292727157935_18873350_10150305069442935#f1977d0699a0686
> 
> She's in second but all of the sudden the leader has 350 votes. to CG's 221.




 Thanks Smoking gun, that one worked for me.


----------



## flash (Sep 22, 2011)

Smoking gun said:


> Try this....
> 
> http://blog.friendseat.com/best-food-blogger-2011-nominees?fb_comment_id=fbc_10150292727157935_18873350_10150305069442935#f1977d0699a0686
> 
> She's in second but all of the sudden the leader has 350 votes. to CG's 221.




And I cannot even pull that persons site up. Something tells me they want that person to win.


----------



## cosmoker (Sep 22, 2011)

certainly seems a little suspect...


----------



## shortend (Sep 22, 2011)

Just got a vote in for Jeannie!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Took me 2 days of wranglin' around with 2 computers ta git 'er done. Originally could only get her 2nd place ranking list up with no button to vote. Then could post up the voting list with the voting buttons, but no listing for cowgirl. Finally got it to show up right after "cowboys and chuckwagons" and got to vote. Whew, what a workout, but worth every bit of effort!! I wasn't going to give up until the very end. I would have felt terrible if I couldn't have gotten to vote for "the best dadgum food blogger in the whole cotton pickin' world". GO JEANNIE!! We love ya 'round these here parts an' were all a pullin' for ya, sweetie!!

ShortEnd


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 22, 2011)

just voted for Jeannie   (Again)


----------



## michael ark (Sep 22, 2011)

I didn't want to be the first to say it.But the 1st time i voted i had to go back and forth 3 times .The 2nd time i had to go back and forth 5 times.You can never win a horse race on a Shetland pony.


CoSmoker said:


> certainly seems a little suspect...


----------



## shortend (Sep 23, 2011)

michael ark said:


> I didn't want to be the first to say it.But the 1st time i voted i had to go back and forth 3 times .The 2nd time i had to go back and forth 5 times.You can never win a horse race on a Shetland pony.


 If everyone on the BBQ web sites would just get out and put forth the effort that it takes to overcome the obsticles that appear to be on the voting,  Jeanie would just blow everybody else away. We all know who the best food blogger is, hands down.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2011)

Voted yesterday morning.   Only once.

Bear


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks again for your kind gestures friends. Like Marty... I've never heard of the poll or the site before. I think this was something he stumbled upon, then threw my blog name in the ring.

I appreciate your kind comments and your friendships.  You amaze me!!

Marty, Crusty and SG.... thanks...


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 25, 2011)

Not sure where you ended up Jeanie , but you'll always be #1 in my book .


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 25, 2011)

Same Here!


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 26, 2011)

cowgirl said:


> Thanks again for your kind gestures friends. Like Marty... I've never heard of the poll or the site before. I think this was something he stumbled upon, then threw my blog name in the ring.
> 
> I appreciate your kind comments and your friendships.  You amaze me!!
> 
> Marty, Crusty and SG.... thanks...


 Thank you for all the recipes and info you share on your blog and on the MBs. Like these guys are saying, you're #1 in my book. It's great to be your neighbor!


----------



## mossymo (Sep 26, 2011)

I think a few of us should bookmark the website in our Outlook calendar to catch it next year. Quite a few of us doing this would be nice, never know when pc's go down and loose info... Anyways if we can catch this and have our nomination in the beginning we will have as many days of voting as others and maybe get our cowgirl #1, #2 sure ain't bad with only about 4 days of voting time, we all done good for a deserving Cowgirl's Country Life!


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks everybody!   It has been fun to watch.. I appreciate your friendships! 

I think they need to assign a new "badge" making person on that site. I couldn't use their voting badge on my site cause my blog wasn't listed as a contestant.  Today I wanted to post the vote result badge on my blog but they have me listed as "Mij"..... I sure don't feel like a Mij!

Not sure where they came up with that name. LOL  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks again, I appreciate you guys more than you know.


----------



## mossymo (Oct 4, 2011)

This just looks so awesome!


----------

